# I was asked if we had "Safe Ice"



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Are you kidding me!!!! 

Last Weds, Nimisilia had 12-14" of ice..... and that was BEFORE these wicked, bitter temps of the last few days!

Hand drilling is getting to be a challenge for sure.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Are you kidding me!!!!
> Last Weds, Nimisilia had 12-14" of ice..... and that was BEFORE these wicked, bitter temps of the last few days!
> Hand drilling is getting to be a challenge for sure.


Yes but you always have to express a note of caution because otherwise some dumba$$ will go mindlessly with that thought and walk out on an area of normally moving open water that has just been covered with 1/4" of ice by the latest below zero temps.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe they wanted to take another leisurely drive off the Main St ramp???

They didn't say safe for what?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

ROTFL, thats a good one Mike!


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

I was drilling a hole sunday in at least 10 inches of ice when I heard that low cracking sound of ice. scared the crap outa me, I stop drilling and immediately picked up and went straight back the way I came.probably just coincidence i heard the ice talking while i was drilling my hole. maybe. haha. i'd just rather the ice never talking


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

exide9922 said:


> I was drilling a hole sunday in at least 10 inches of ice when I heard that low cracking sound of ice. scared the crap outa me, I stop drilling and immediately picked up and went straight back the way I came.probably just coincidence i heard the ice talking while i was drilling my hole. maybe. haha. i'd just rather the ice never talking


That noise makes me pucker up soo bad, when I fart only a dog can here it....


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

I drilled through 13" plus last night and as I was sitting toasty warm in the shanty and temps started dropping the ice was cracking and popping about every 5 minutes or less. First in front of me then beside me on left then on right and I started chuckling as I thought "what if I'm just floating around Nimi right now is that like ice trolling" it was cracking so hard it actually shook my shanty. I didn't realize how much it was expanding until I packed up to leave and it looked like spidered glass in some areas.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I never minded hearing that sound if I had 10" of good ice. it only meand the ice is expanding.

me and a close friend of mine took his brother ice fishing. we got set up and the ice rumbled and a big crack went through by us. his brother bout messed himself and loaded up and left. we had about 18" of good solid ice. we tried everything to get him to stay, but no way.
sherman


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Below freezing out cracks good.
Above freezing out cracks bad.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

Are the cracks just from expansion? Fairly new to ice fishing (2yrs) and see cracks under snow all the time. Especially at buckeye. Hairline to 1/4" cracks all over before. What causes them?


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Enough Ice info here to make ones head hurt LoL Info on cracks and ice "singing" towards bottom.

http://lakeice.squarespace.com/glossary/


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Was on 14" last night at wingfoot and saturday had 13" at skeeter


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Was on 14" last night at wingfoot and saturday had 13" at skeeter


 It's starting to get a little tougher drilling a lot of holes without a gas auger.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Bring On the 16" Ice..... I got a Nils... The Ice is Gonna Fear Me!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Earthworms said:


> That noise makes me pucker up soo bad, when I fart only a dog can here it....


LMAO....... that's what I call some puckering LMAO


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

ibj...here here on the nils! out cut a power auger LOVE mine!

As for the noises, cracks, etc...we had a pant filler last friday on buckeye...check out my post in Central Ohio. Loud cracking noise, and the entire slab we were sitting on dropped 2 inches in the blink of an eye. Gives me goosebumps just thinking about it.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

icebucketjohn said:


> Are you kidding me!!!!
> 
> Last Weds, Nimisilia had 12-14" of ice..... and that was BEFORE these wicked, bitter temps of the last few days!
> 
> Hand drilling is getting to be a challenge for sure.


And when you look at the price of a gas powered one you think, When am I gong to need that fishing inland lakes in Ohio!


----------



## Fishinfoolin (Apr 26, 2009)

Fished Monday and Tuesday, 16 inches of ice, and making more in the 18 below temp early Monday morning. We'll be on the ice into March boys!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well seen Niagara Falls is frozen and not expected to thaw till May. And a freighter is stuck in conny in 6-10 foot of ice. Cutters cant even cut through. So id say if it ain't Ohio will never see safe ice!


----------

